# HE ATE SNAILS...



## crocsmom (May 28, 2010)

I've had Croc for three years now and this is a first. He ate three snails today. I let him do it cuz I figure he knows whats good to eat, right? I watched him do it through the patio slider, when he was done he had shell and snail guts all over his face. Has anyone else seen their torts eat snails?
Thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (May 28, 2010)

crocsmom said:


> I've had Croc for three years now and this is a first. He ate three snails today. I let him do it cuz I figure he knows whats good to eat, right? I watched him do it through the patio slider, when he was done he had shell and snail guts all over his face. Has anyone else seen their torts eat snails?
> Thanks



Redfoots will eat snails ....along with earthworms, mealworms, pinkies, even baby chicks!

JD~


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 28, 2010)

Ha ha! It does leave a mess on their face, doesn't it? I have seen my DTs eat a snail from time to time. It won't hurt them as long as it's not every day.


----------



## dmmj (May 28, 2010)

My sulc ate a pill bug the other day.


----------



## jackrat (May 29, 2010)

My redfoots eat anything that moves.Snails,slugs,earthworms,it doesn't matter.I came outside the other day,and the whole herd was chasing a baby bee martin,snapping at him.I rescued him and put him back in the nest.He received a warm reception and looked happy to be home.


----------

